# Still A Favorite, After Nine Years



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm strongly looking at one of these right now. Thanks for the review. Confirms pretty much what I have seen in YouTube videos of this saw.
CPOpowermatic.com is currently offering this saw for $1199 with free shipping in the continental United States, and a free 1791217 riser block kit. Heck of a deal in my mind.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

A bit more on the saw:

[STANDARD EQUIPMENT]

Barring changes by the manufacturer, the saw comes with:

1) The Carter lift.

2) Bearing blade guides (five upper and five lower bearing that run about $20.00 each through Powermatic, or under ten for eight through on-line bearing suppliers).

3) Wheel brushes.

4) A work light. I posted about moving the light, which improved it nearly beyond description. After moving it, I barely, if at all, have to move it to change blades and it positions far better for work.

[RISER BLOCK]

Within the last year, I upgraded with the addition of a six inch riser block. Its installation was a snap and has improved the saws capacity greatly.

I have noted that running 105" blades requires more attention to blade set ups than with the 92-1/2" blades.

[TENSION CONTROL]

My tension rod threads failed, likely due to operator error. I replaced it with the crank model and, after using it and comparing it to the stock knob type, I would recommend it, since it operates much smoother and most blade changes still require reducing and resetting the tension.

[CARTER STABILIZER]

When running 1/4" or smaller blades, I always swap the stock guides to my Carter Stabilizer. It is everything the Youtube videos indicates it to be. It is well worth the [approximately] seventy dollars.

I put enough mileage on it, I've had to replace the Carter Guide bearing once. Rather than buy the bearing from Carter, for around forty dollars, I bought a bearing through a bearing supplier for about seven dollars.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Why? Cheesh. Next thing I know, people will recommend I buy a cell phone.

Meanwhile, you might want to run at that post again. It's purpose wasn't real clear to those of us who don't know what you're posting about.



> good Download Bluestacks emulator in your Personal computer Home windows gadget from right here bluestacks.com VivaVideo APK This web page can be no method linked with QuVideo Inc, Yahoo, Viva Video App Download nice.
> 
> - varun776


----------



## McKinlay005 (Jul 10, 2017)

However, can not discover on the main shop. https://itutuhelper.com Discover the place where the data is conserved.


----------



## Emma73 (Nov 13, 2017)

GMAIL


----------

